# Warrior/Soldier



## Ninsha

Hi guys, I'm making a Tshirt for myself, and having just overcome some big hurdles in my life, I want it to say Warrior or Soldier in as many languages as I can fit on the shirt (ALL OVER IT). Fire Away, and thanks!


----------



## lay-z

great idea!

guerrero/soldado


saludos.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish:*
*Warrior:* Savaşçı _(Also can be translated as *asker*)_
*Soldier:* Asker _(Never heard translated as *savaşçı*)_


----------



## Fernita

In Spanish,* soldier*: soldado,* warrior:* guerrero. Personally, I wouldn´t use guerrero in your case. 

At least in Argentina, if you say she´s a "guerrera" it could have another connotation such as she wants to mess up (have sex) with someone. Do you get the meaning?
Hope it helps.


----------



## betulina

Hi Ninsha!

In Catalan: 
soldier -- *soldat *(male) / *soldada* (female)
warrior -- *guerrer *(male) / *guerrera *(female)

(I'm not certain whether you are a man or a woman...  )


----------



## Whodunit

German:

warrior: *Krieger* (m), *Kriegerin* (f.)
soldier: *Soldat* (m.), *Soldatin* (f.)


----------



## Ninsha

Thanks for all the replies guys, I am in fact a man 

Still looking for more, I love the ones I've gotten so far.


----------



## Thomas1

Hello Ninsha and welcome to the forums, 

In Polish:
wojownik/ żołnież

In French:
guerrier/soldat

In Russian:
ваин/ солдат


BTW: Russian and Polish include only male translations.

Tom


----------



## linguist786

I believe the Urdu word for "soldier" is لشكرى (lashkari)


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:

soldier: soldado (m.)/soldada (f.)
warrier: guerreiro (m.)/guerreira (f.)


----------



## panjabigator

Hindi and Panjabi  
soldier/warrier: Faujii, sipaahii, sainik

Do you need them in the scripts also?


----------



## panjabigator

linguist786 said:
			
		

> I believe the Urdu word for "soldier" is لشكرى (lashkari)


 What about in Gujarati?


----------



## elroy

Arabic:

جندي
عسكري
محارب

I don't know if you're ok with more than one per language.  If not, I would suggest the first one.


----------



## robbie_SWE

Swedish: 

*krigare/soldat*

Romanian: 

*luptător/soldat (ostaş)*

GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR T-SHIRT & CONGRATULATIONS! 

 robbie


----------



## übermönch

Thomas1 said:
			
		

> в*а*ин/ солдат


In Russian warrior's v*o*in, в*о*ин. 

солдат = soldat

Ukrainian:
Warrior -воїн / voyin
Soldier - the same as in Russian

In the army soldiers are refered to as "боец"(rus.);"боєць" (ukr.) (boyetz), meaning "fighter".

Esperanto:
Militisto, Soldato


----------



## panjabigator

robbie_SWE said:
			
		

> Swedish:
> 
> *krigare/soldat*
> 
> Romanian:
> 
> *luptător/soldat (ostaş)*
> 
> GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR T-SHIRT & CONGRATULATIONS!
> 
> robbie



So do soldat and soldat have similar pronunciations?


----------



## Ragutis

*Lithuanian
*warrior - „Karys“ [m] / „Karė“ [f]
soldier - „Kareivis“ [m] / „Karė“ [f]

*Prussian
*warrior - „Kareūsniks“ [m] / „Kareūsnikini“ [f]
soldier - „Zuldāts“ [m] / „Zuldātini“ [f]


----------



## robbie_SWE

panjabigator said:
			
		

> So do soldat and soldat have similar pronunciations?


 
No, the pronounciation is different. 

Swedish: _soldat_ *[sooldát]* (long "*á*" )

Romanian: _soldat_ *[soldàt]* (*à* like in the French "à Paris")

 robbie


----------



## Flaminius

*Japanese:*
soldier -- 兵士 (hēshi)
warrier -- 戦士 (senshi)

I personally prefer senshi to be printed on the T-shirt.


----------



## CatStar

Hey Ninsha.

If you want it in Irish:

_Saighdiúir_ soldier pronounced _sigh dure (to rhyme with lure)_
_Gaiscíoch_ is warrior (well is really means hero, but in Irish it´s the same word) pronounced _gosh key uk_

Apologies for my strange pronunciation guide!! 

Cat


----------



## Becker

In Sinhalese,

Soldier = _sebalaa_ or _soldaaduvaa_
Warrior =_ yobalaa_


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

Soldier = *חייל*
Warrior = *לוחם*


----------



## Maja

In Serbian (since you're a male):

Warrior - ratnik (ратник)
Soldier - vojnik (војник).


----------



## macta123

In Hindi
Soldeer - Sainik

In Malayalam
Soldeer - BhaDan


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In Dutch:
Warrior: krijger (also: strijder, krijgsman)
Soldier: soldaat

In Persian:
soldier:  سرباز (also: سرباز، نظامی، سپاهی، سربازی کردن، نظامی شدن)
warrior: مرد جنگی - سلحشور - (also: رزمجو، جنگاور، سلحشور، محارب، جنگجو، مبارز، دلا ور)

In Chinese:
soldier:  兵士 (simpl./trad.)
warrior:  勇士 (id.)
戰士 (trad.)   战士 (simpl.) mean both something as soldier, warrior.


Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## zapit

Filipino

sondalo
guerrero or gerero (local spelling)

both derived from Spanish and understandable 

local translation is "mandirigma"


----------



## Emiliia

In Finnish, soldier is "soturi" or "sotilas". There is really no distinction between warrior or solder.


----------



## CrazyIvan

Frank06 said:
			
		

> In Chinese:
> soldier: 兵士 (simpl./trad.)
> warrior: 勇士 (id.)
> 戰士 (trad.) 战士 (simpl.) mean both something as soldier, warrior.
> Frank


 
Hi, Frank

I'm afraid that we call it 士兵 rather than 兵士. I cannot say you wrong, but we just do not say it in that way. 

Plus, we have anotehr word for ordinary solider called 卒 and for general's called 帥 or 將. And in my military training session we use 官兵 quite a lot refering to all officers and soliders.


----------



## Tisia

Persian:
- Warrior: *جنگاور* (jaengavar), *مبارز* (mobarez), *دلا ور* (delavaer) or you could even pronounce it as the US state Delaware

- Soldier: سرباز (saerbaz). 

Tisia


----------



## Lancel0t

zapit said:
			
		

> Filipino
> 
> sondalo
> guerrero or gerero (local spelling)
> 
> both derived from Spanish and understandable
> 
> local translation is "mandirigma"


 
a little correction for your sondalo - its "sundalo"


----------



## Frank06

Hi (Crazy)Ivan, all,



			
				CrazyIvan said:
			
		

> I'm afraid that we call it 士兵 rather than 兵士 [which I gave in a previous message. Ninsha, my apologies!]. I cannot say you wrong, but we just do not say it in that way.


Thanks for the correction and the comments!
Maybe this calls for a new thread, but I faintly remember to have read  that this kind of 'switching characters' _is_ not / _was_ not uncommon in various Chinese, erm, variants. I tried to look up where exactly I read about it but I cannot find it back :-(.
Could you please provide more information on it?

Thanks again.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## alby

In Croatian:
Soldier = *Vojnik
*Warrior = *Ratnik*

Nataša


----------



## city

in chinese Mandarin :soider-士兵，战士
                            warrior-武士，勇士
卒 is used in the old chinese and now in mandarin we almost don´t use it except in chinese chess.


----------



## aurette

In Romanian, I prefer *războinic *for *warrior*, especially because they have the same root : *war=război, warrior=războinic.* it's more masculine, i think.
sorry i'm so late


----------



## zapit

Lancel0t said:


> a little correction for your sondalo - its "sundalo"



oh ok i remember in our province that is how we spell it but good thing u corrected me


----------



## Ninsha

Thanks again for all the input guys, the shirt is coming along wonderfully, I will have to get a camera to post pics for you guys once it's near completion (I say near completion because it will be a constant work in progress)


----------



## Lara2005

Hallo Ninsha... 

If you want it in Tagalog, try this one..

SOLDIER sundalo
WARRIOR rebelde

Goodluck..


----------



## aurette

Ninsha said:


> Thanks again for all the input guys, the shirt is coming along wonderfully, I will have to get a camera to post pics for you guys once it's near completion (I say near completion because it will be a constant work in progress)


 
I don't know about the others, but I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Bienvenidos

Tisia said:


> (delavaer) or you could even pronounce it as the US state Delaware
> 
> Tisia



True


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog:* Soldier= Kawal **     Warrior= Mandirigma


----------



## apmoy70

Although I'm not a fan of thread necromancy, I'll contribute:

*Warrior*: 
1/ «Πολεμιστής» (polemis'tis, _m._); a Classical noun «πολεμιστής» (pŏlĕmīs'tēs)--> init. _charger_, later, _warrior_. A derivation of the verb «πολεμίζω» (pŏlĕ'mīzō)--> _to conduct war, fight with_ (in the modern language the verb is «πολεμάω/πολεμώ», pole'mao [uncontracted]/pole'mo [contracted]); PIE base *pel- (1), _to shake, swing_.
2/ «Μαχητής» (maçi'tis, _f._); a Classical noun «μαχητής» (măxē'tēs)--> _warrior, fighter, combatant_. A derivation of the verb «μάχομαι» «μάχομαι» ('măxŏmæ, 'maxome in the modern language)--> _to quarrel, wrangle, fight_ (with unknown etymology).
*Soldier*:
1/ «Στρατιώτης» (strati'otis, _m._); a Classical noun «στρατιώτης» (strătĭ'ōtēs)--> _soldier_. A derivation of the verb «στόρνυμι» ('stŏrnūmĭ), also «στορνύω» (stŏr'nūō) and «στρωννύω» (strō'nnūō)-in Modern Greek «στρώνω» ('strono)--> _to spread, strew_ (PIE base *stere-, _to spread, extend, stretch out_).
2/ «Φαντάρος» (fan'daros, _m._) a Venetian loan word (from fantaria, _infantry_).


----------



## terredepomme

I think five years would have been an enough time to make a T-shirt, apmoy... but thanks for the great information.


----------



## sakvaka

Emiliia said:


> In Finnish, soldier is "soturi" or "sotilas". There is really no distinction between warrior or solder.



I would even say that _soturi_ is "warrior" and _sotilas_ is "soldier". The latter word is the more close-to-ground term of the two, eg. _Suomen armeijan sotilaat_ (the soldiers of Finnish army), while _soturi_ reminds me of Germanic sagas and games like World of Warcraft: eg. _S__itten tuo urhea soturi vetäisi miekkansa tupesta ja sanoi vihollisjoukolle: "Mikäli ette väisty, minun on suureksi harmin aiheekseni katkaistava prinsessa Margariitan sievä kaula."_


----------



## Hakro

sakvaka said:


> I would even say that _soturi_ is "warrior" and _sotilas_ is "soldier".


Thank God you corrected this mistake. I hadn't seen it so far.


----------

